# The 2016 DC point chart is posted



## NJMOM2 (Oct 30, 2014)

Here is the link the 2016 DC points chart:

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/enrollment_legal_docs/points_charts_2016.pdf


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 30, 2014)

Excellent, thank you!  The DC FAQ is being updated.

I'll look over the charts for my resorts later this evening to see if there are any significant (meaning, non-holiday related, changes.)  Does anyone see anything that's concerning?


----------



## GregT (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't see anything that is concerning, but I find it intriguing how Marriott tweaks even the individual days around holiday periods to maximize the week.   Because each week is a fixed number of points, that creates points "values" in the individual days in a chart.

As an example, if someone owns a 2 BR OF week at Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas and wants an 11 day trip, if they can secure Week 27 (July 9th) as their check-in for their traditional week, then they can book a four nights point reservation (July 5-9) for 4,200 points, which is less than a normal Tues-Friday 4 night points reservation which would be 4,875 points.

This is because the 8,650 points for the July 4th week have been shifted and the July 4th weekend is overweighted (killing the person who wants to add the other three days to their Week 26 reservation).

It's an interesting approach, and consistent with Marriott's approach to premium pricing the most desired reservations -- but creating that value opportunity for the chart-troller.

This is another area where Premier Plus is extremely valuable, being able to pick up those opportunities (subject to inventory availability, of course).

All the best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2014)

Today's Insider newsletter includes this:



> VACATION CLUB POINTS CHART CHANGES: For occupancy occurring on and after January 1, 2015, nightly Vacation Club Points values during certain holiday weeks vary depending on the day on which the holiday falls. However, the total Points value for the overall week remain unchanged. For occupancy occurring on and after January 1, 2016, at Marriott's StreamSide in Vail, the nightly and weekly Point values for 2-bedroom + den villas are increasing on all dates, and the nightly and weekly Point values for the 4-bedroom villa are decreasing on select dates. Please refer to the applicable Point charts for more details.
> 
> For details, click here or call 888-682-4862.


*Note link is to the my-vacationclub.com "Vacation Club Points Charts & Calculators" page, and not the individual 2016 Points Chart.

We can probably expect the holiday adjustments to be a routine change from now on.  The ones at Streamside are different than any we've seen before but still not concerning, in my opinion, as it appears they're related to demand (2BR+ requested too much, 4BR requested too little?)  

It's worth noting that the DC is into its fifth year now and there haven't been any "inflationary" increases in the Points Charts similar to what occurs in the Marriott Rewards Program.  It's a good trend.


----------



## dansimms (Nov 12, 2014)

*Streamside*

I found the note on 2 BR Streamside to be disturbing.  I didn't think a property could go up, without a corresponding reduction somewhere else in the point schedule.  I didn't take it, that the 4 BR selected reductions made up for the across the board increase on the 2 BR here.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> The ones at Streamside are different than any we've seen before but still not concerning, in my opinion, as it appears they're related to demand (2BR+ requested too much, 4BR requested too little?)



They said Streamside in the disclosure, but I think they are really talking about the Ritz Club Vail (in the Luxury class)....correct?  The Den and the 4BR appear to apply to the Ritz.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2014)

dansimms said:


> I found the note on 2 BR Streamside to be disturbing.  *I didn't think a property could go up, without a corresponding reduction somewhere else in the point schedule.*  I didn't take it, that the 4 BR selected reductions made up for the across the board increase on the 2 BR here.



Isn't that what's happening here, that the across-the-board 2BR+ increases are offset by decreases elsewhere in the calendar?  I understand what you're saying that only certain 4BR intervals are being decreased, but if the numbers match up so that the total for the resort for a year isn't increased or decreased then this is the type of adjustment many of us thought we'd be seeing.

The links to both current calendars are in the DC Points FAQ of this forum if you want to compare the numbers.


----------



## dansimms (Nov 12, 2014)

*Maybe my assumption was wrong*

I assumed that they could shift the numbers within a week, month or a season, but if they can offer bargains in mud season in exchange for bump ups in prime ski season, I have a problem with that.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> They said Streamside in the disclosure, but I think they are really talking about the Ritz Club Vail (in the Luxury class)....correct?  The Den and the 4BR appear to apply to the Ritz.



Well this is really confusing - it sure looks like they're talking about R-C Vail.  Good pick-up.

Between R-C Vail being in the Points Charts for a few years and now being excluded from the new definition of "Luxury Property" that we talked about here, it's tough to flesh out exactly what's happening.  It bears watching.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2014)

dansimms said:


> I assumed that they could shift the numbers within a week, month or a season, but if they can offer bargains in mud season in exchange for bump ups in prime ski season, I have a problem with that.



Ah.  After watching Disney's adjustments over the years with DVC, these are exactly the types of shifts I'd expected.


----------



## dansimms (Nov 12, 2014)

*What I had thought*

I had thought we were going to see clever manipulation WITHIN a given high demand week, like #26, #52 and Presidents' week, but perhaps we should fear that the entire week may be subjected to inflation, with discounts shifting to shoulder and off peak seasons to compensate with the intention of appearing fair.  I like high demand weeks and so do droves of families with teacher and school schedules to navigate. If this were to happen it softens the blow on the Timeshare system, because they made it up on the high demand weeks.


----------



## dansimms (Nov 12, 2014)

*Grand Residence Penthouse*

I don't recall seeing a special chart for Lake Tahoe Grand Residence Penthouse.  In 2016 we have it.  I can't imagine there are many of those in inventory.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2014)

dansimms said:


> I don't recall seeing a special chart for Lake Tahoe Grand Residence Penthouse.  In 2016 we have it.  I can't imagine there are many of those in inventory.



The Penthouse had its own page in the 2015 Points Chart that was released last year; there are demand-related adjustments in the 2016 chart released this year.  The 2013-2014 Points Chart link has been deactivated by Marriott but if you click through the "Vacation Club Points Charts and Calculators" links on my-vacationclub.com you can still access the single resort charts for 2013-2014, and that version did not include the Penthouse.


----------



## dansimms (Nov 12, 2014)

*I clarified*

Lake Tahoe Penthouse Units are very limited in number.  1 each of 1 BR and 2 BR and 4 of the 3 BR.  You will have to grab them fast to get them.


----------



## jtdillian (Nov 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Today's Insider newsletter includes this:
> 
> 
> *Note link is to the my-vacationclub.com "Vacation Club Points Charts & Calculators" page, and not the individual 2016 Points Chart.
> ...


It's worth noting that the DC is into its fifth year now and there haven't been any "inflationary" increases in the Points Charts similar to what occurs in the Marriott Rewards Program. It's a good trend.

Why do you think that is? 

Because it is a legal land trust that's why. The week is the same because it has to balance out. For Example: If they decided to just simply make Maui more points to stay they just can't do that like with rewards. They have to balance it out with lowering another location. That's why the week is the same but the holiday day is more an they made the other nights less! If read the Destinations documents the Marriott Vacation Club collection is comprised of the resorts in the trust. It is a legal binding real estate trust not a loyalty program like with rewards which is based on cost of hotels.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2014)

jtdillian said:


> Why do you think that is?
> 
> Because it is a legal land trust that's why. The week is the same because it has to balance out. For Example: If they decided to just simply make Maui more points to stay they just can't do that like with rewards. They have to balance it out with lowering another location. That's why the week is the same but the holiday day is more an they made the other nights less! If read the Destinations documents the Marriott Vacation Club collection is comprised of the resorts in the trust. It is a legal binding real estate trust not a loyalty program like with rewards which is based on cost of hotels.



I agree with you, that inflationary increases can't happen in the DC the way they do in the Marriott Rewards Program because there are legal constraints.  When the DC was introduced, though, much of the TUG outcry against it was that there would be such increases.  I just think it's worth noting, five years in now, that the "sky is falling" warnings didn't (and won't) pan out the way some thought they would.

What we're seeing today, though, with these adjustments at StreamSide (V-C Vail?) is that they're not limited to offsets within a certain week the way you've mentioned.  This is a case of increases across-the-board for 2BR+ units being offset by decreases for 4BR units during low-season periods.  So it seems they're offsetting within each individual resort chart, but within each anything goes as long as the total for a calendar year stays the same.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 18, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> They said Streamside in the disclosure, but I think they are really talking about the Ritz Club Vail (in the Luxury class)....correct?  The Den and the 4BR appear to apply to the Ritz.



Yep, you called it.  I got another Insider issue tonight; everything looks to be the same except that the notice now reads, "The Ritz-Carlton Club Vail" instead of "StreamSide."


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think it is interesting how they charge premium for studios and 1 BR units.  Where do those extra points go?


Example at BeachPlace Towers:

Feb 12 – Feb 18

Full Week
studio 2,175
1 BR 3,000
2 BR 4,675


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 27, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> I think it is interesting how they charge premium for studios and 1 BR units.  Where do those extra points go?
> 
> 
> Example at BeachPlace Towers:
> ...



I missed this thread since I was on a cruise ship when it ran its course. I think the early claims were that the extra points were supposed to be there to cover the additional costs associated with breakage. In reality, the extra 500 points from the studio and 1BR should get monetized and returned to the HOA to cover what the HOA used to get in the lock off fee. That lock off fee was there to cover the additional cleaning expenses realized from cleaning two individual while smaller units. There are also additional administrative (front desk) costs associated with two parties checking in instead of just one.

I am not sure that this is happening though as we have seen a steady upward trend in the housekeeping line item in our annual budgets.


----------

